# RRSP transfer - Help completing forms



## Jameson (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey all,

Do any of you have experience moving an RRSP from one brokerage to another? After doing some googling it looks like I have to fill out 4 copies of a T2033 form which seems pretty straight forward. But who do I give the forms to. I've been told by one person to send all the copies to the brokerage I'm leaving (Sunlife) and they'll take care of it. Other people have told me that I have to send out copies to my old brokerage and other copies to my new brokerage. 

I also see that TD (where I'm moving my money to) has their own form, but it isn't a government form. 

I just want this transfer to go smoothly. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Fill out TD DI form. Send it to TD DI. Don't contact Sunlife.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I went into the office where I wanted the transfer to go to and filled out what I recall to be a combination of their forms and the CRA forms for the registered accounts.

Where I had questions, either the rep knew the answers or was able to phone someone who did.


Cheers


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Note this answer from a TD rep:

https://www.td.com/to-our-customers/tdhelps/#psce|cid=871|lid=1|tid=001|vid=d022d7d6a

You can use either TDDI own form, or CRA T2033 form. You don't need to use both.

From my own experience, TDDI form is the only form you need. I used it a few times, and it worked without a glitch.

Transfer Authorization for Registered Investments
https://www.td.com/ca/products-serv...counts/forms-applications/forms.jsp?id=595172


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

You might want to ask about any admin fees charged by the institution that you are transferring from. Often they do not mention them!

We moved several accounts from CIBC to RBC Direct. I asked RBC Direct if they would offset some of the admin costs. They had a program....we got something like $550. credited to our RBC Direct accounts as thank you for moving over. All we had to do was fax proof of the transfer fee charges from CIBC.

It pays to ask. Last year we moved our TFSA's away from the bank. Instead of paying the $150. per account transfer fee we cashed (there was no fee for a straight cash out) them out in mid December and then re-deposited the exact amount in January into another institution's TFSA program....plus of course that years contribution. I realize you do not have this flexibility with an RSP. We were not inclined to give our bank $300. in fees.


----------



## Jameson (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the responses. Sunlife has asked that I fill out the T2033 form, but if TD can do the transfer than I'll just ignore Sunlife and do the TD form and let them take care of the rest. 

Also one more thing, is TD Direct Investing the same as TD Investments Services Inc? Stupid question, I know, and I'm guessing the answer will be yes. From what I understand, TD Waterhouse is sort of separate from TD, at least in terms of products offered. I'm wondering if it's the same with the other two I mentioned or do they just use different names. I just don't understand why TD has so many different names.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The big banks have several companies, each of which is corporately separate for regulatory and/or legal reasons.

I would imagine TD investment Services Inc and TDDI must be corporately separate for regulatory reasons.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Jameson said:


> Also one more thing, is TD Direct Investing the same as TD Investments Services Inc? Stupid question, I know, and I'm guessing the answer will be yes. From what I understand, TD Waterhouse is sort of separate from TD, at least in terms of products offered. I'm wondering if it's the same with the other two I mentioned or do they just use different names. I just don't understand why TD has so many different names.


TD Direct Investing is the same as TD Waterhouse. It's just a rename. Waterhouse is the old name. Direct Investing is the new name.

TD Investment Services is a different branch of TD empire. It manages TD mutual funds.


----------



## Jameson (Nov 9, 2014)

GoldStone said:


> TD Direct Investing is the same as TD Waterhouse. It's just a rename. Waterhouse is the old name. Direct Investing is the new name.
> 
> TD Investment Services is a different branch of TD empire. It manages TD mutual funds.


Ahhh now it makes sense. I just found a form for TD Investment Services which is nearly identical to the one you posted earlier for Direct Investing, so it looks like I'm good to go.

Thanks for the help everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

It sounds like you have a mutual fund RRSP managed by TD Investment Services. Use their form then. But note (just as an FYI) that this is not a brokerage account.

I posted the link to the brokerage form because you wrote this in post #1:



Jameson said:


> Do any of you have experience moving an RRSP from one brokerage to another?


I assume that brokerage refers to TD DI.


----------



## Jameson (Nov 9, 2014)

Correct. I mistakenly called them one, forgetting that they only offer mutual funds and not stocks. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

